# Is this my baby pushing out?



## dreabae

I get like a weird stretching sensation in just a little part of my bump. Everyone else says it hurt them when baby pushed out though? The feeling is so weird and where I get the feeling it normally is like really hard where its at.


----------



## vinteenage

Sounds like a Braxton Hick to me. Mine always felt like baby was pushing out, very strong. It didn't hurt, just felt a bit odd/uncomfortable.


----------



## dreabae

Braxton hicks is like a painless contraction right? I thought that was like threw out your bump on the bottom. 

This feeling is like on the top part of my bump somethimes like middleish.


----------



## Pink Tyrant

dreabae said:


> Braxton hicks is like a painless contraction right? I thought that was like threw out your bump on the bottom.
> 
> This feeling is like on the top part of my bump somethimes like middleish.

BH is a contraction where your uterus tightens to prepare for the pregnancy, which starts as early as the second trimester. (Some moms have them a lot, some moms have them a little, some moms go through their whole pregnancy without contractions until the end) A BH contraction will make your whole bottom stomach/abdomin hard (where your uterus is)... This doesn't sound like BH to me. 
UNLESS, which I have this sometimes, you have in the middle of a BH and you can see what side the baby is on. Sometimes during BH the baby leans on my right side of my stomach and my whole belly goes lopsided. It goes away within a couple of minutes or so.
Have you felt movement yet? Sometimes when your LO is trying to position himself you will end up feeling his head or butt push out against your stomach. Just wait till he jams his little body parts in your rib cage!


----------



## krys

My baby always pushes out, but it never hurts. I can just feel my tummy kind of stretch in one area and if I look, I can see where she is.
When I get BH it's different, it's not just one spot. It's like my whole tummy stretches out almost like a basketball! It gets really tight, and again I can feel it stretching. :flower:


----------



## dreabae

krys said:


> My baby always pushes out, but it never hurts. I can just feel my tummy kind of stretch in one area and if I look, I can see where she is.
> When I get BH it's different, it's not just one spot. It's like my whole tummy stretches out almost like a basketball! It gets really tight, and again I can feel it stretching. :flower:

Then I get BH and didnt know it lol, my doctor didnt tell me it was BH though he said It was like growing pains type thing lol.

And thats the feeling i get! Like just one little area is stretching but I cant see him but it gets hard in that little spot.


----------



## dreabae

Pink Tyrant said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Braxton hicks is like a painless contraction right? I thought that was like threw out your bump on the bottom.
> 
> This feeling is like on the top part of my bump somethimes like middleish.
> 
> BH is a contraction where your uterus tightens to prepare for the pregnancy, which starts as early as the second trimester. (Some moms have them a lot, some moms have them a little, some moms go through their whole pregnancy without contractions until the end) A BH contraction will make your whole bottom stomach/abdomin hard (where your uterus is)... This doesn't sound like BH to me.
> UNLESS, which I have this sometimes, you have in the middle of a BH and you can see what side the baby is on. Sometimes during BH the baby leans on my right side of my stomach and my whole belly goes lopsided. It goes away within a couple of minutes or so.
> Have you felt movement yet? Sometimes when your LO is trying to position himself you will end up feeling his head or butt push out against your stomach. Just wait till he jams his little body parts in your rib cage!Click to expand...

Thats what I thought. I get them (i guess :haha:) but thats not the feeling Im talking about

I can see what side hes on sometimes because if you look down when im standing my tummy is kinda lopsided.

Yeah he kicks alot and I have felt him drag his foot across my belly (that is suck a weird/cool feeling lol) Ohh he kicks me in the ribs and sometimes it hurts so bad it feels like hes sitting on them (i know thats not really possible lol) I just didnt know if the stretching feeling in just one spot would be him pushing out because everyone told me it was painful and Mine doesnt hurt, just feels weird.


----------



## vinteenage

My BH were always isolated (NST monitering showed it was BH, too). So I suppose it varies.


----------



## Pink Tyrant

dreabae said:


> Pink Tyrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Braxton hicks is like a painless contraction right? I thought that was like threw out your bump on the bottom.
> 
> This feeling is like on the top part of my bump somethimes like middleish.
> 
> BH is a contraction where your uterus tightens to prepare for the pregnancy, which starts as early as the second trimester. (Some moms have them a lot, some moms have them a little, some moms go through their whole pregnancy without contractions until the end) A BH contraction will make your whole bottom stomach/abdomin hard (where your uterus is)... This doesn't sound like BH to me.
> UNLESS, which I have this sometimes, you have in the middle of a BH and you can see what side the baby is on. Sometimes during BH the baby leans on my right side of my stomach and my whole belly goes lopsided. It goes away within a couple of minutes or so.
> Have you felt movement yet? Sometimes when your LO is trying to position himself you will end up feeling his head or butt push out against your stomach. Just wait till he jams his little body parts in your rib cage!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I thought. I get them (i guess :haha:) but thats not the feeling Im talking about
> 
> I can see what side hes on sometimes because if you look down when im standing my tummy is kinda lopsided.
> 
> Yeah he kicks alot and I have felt him drag his foot across my belly (that is suck a weird/cool feeling lol) Ohh he kicks me in the ribs and sometimes it hurts so bad it feels like hes sitting on them (i know thats not really possible lol) I just didnt know if the stretching feeling in just one spot would be him pushing out because everyone told me it was painful and Mine doesnt hurt, just feels weird.Click to expand...

That is interesting they said it would hurt... Maybe when they heard you say "pushing out" they thought the baby actually going through the birth canal xD
Otherwise I can't think of why someone would think it hurts. It feels funny, and its really odd to touch, but it most certainly doesn't hurt. Maybe it does and we are just the lucky ones? :happydance:


----------



## dreabae

haha maybe!! But then again I might not be far enough along. My friend has a picture of her baby pushing so far out she had a lump where the baby bump was lol. It looked quite painful.


----------



## Pink Tyrant

Hmm... Maybe I am not far along enough yet to have it be painful either. I guess baby is still a little small. (Although he was measuring two weeks ahead at my last U/S). I am hoping that that is not the case. I don't think I want to compare pain with LO movement.


----------



## dreabae

:haha: me neither. Yeahh she was about 36 weeks when the baby would literally look like it was trying to break outa there.


----------

